# Jogless stripes - I wish I would have found this sooner



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

It annoyed me that when knitting colours in the round, there was this gap in the motive when changing colours. But it never occurred to me that there may be a solution for this. Silly me, I should have known better and asked here!

Today I found this, maybe it'll be of use for someone here.

http://techknitting.blogspot.pt/2011/03/jogless-stripes-pretty-picture-version.html

And of course there are several videos on youtube explaning this technique:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PjA0IR0MOU


----------



## Penshu (Jan 28, 2013)

Just recently learned this myself. Sure looks lots better now.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, I just started using this too, and really like it .


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for the links...bookmarked for future use.


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

You're welcome, that's what this wonderful forum is all about: sharing knowledge!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link!


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I expect I will be using that in a week or two.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

cmendes said:


> It annoyed me that when knitting colours in the round, there was this gap in the motive when changing colours. But it never occurred to me that there may be a solution for this. Silly me, I should have known better and asked here!
> 
> Today I found this, maybe it'll be of use for someone here.
> 
> ...


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

this is one of those small things that separate novice knitters (like me!) from the experts.
Blessings


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the link


----------



## rmarie (Feb 25, 2011)

THANK U FINALLY COULD NEVER FIGURE OUT WHY THAT HAPPENS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandma Cate (May 3, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## seacat (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for that, did you see how FAST that woman knits!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

cmendes said:


> It annoyed me that when knitting colours in the round, there was this gap in the motive when changing colours. But it never occurred to me that there may be a solution for this. Silly me, I should have known better and asked here!
> 
> http://techknitting.blogspot.pt/2011/03/jogless-stripes-pretty-picture-version.html


This technique & her "icky dots" technique are priceless! Icky dots don't occur when knitting in the round (usually), but still!

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2008/02/color-texture-and-ribbing-without-icky.html


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for posting the videos, very informative.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

so useful and I love u tube . thanks, I didn't forget to bookmark this, as I sometimes do. 



cmendes said:


> It annoyed me that when knitting colours in the round, there was this gap in the motive when changing colours. But it never occurred to me that there may be a solution for this. Silly me, I should have known better and asked here!
> 
> Today I found this, maybe it'll be of use for someone here.
> 
> ...


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you for your timely post! I've just started a striped hat and wondered how I'd handle this!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Great site for most things knit.

Pzoe


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing and for the links


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, bookmark it for future reference. :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the links will definitely come in handy


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Comes in handy!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for the sites, will keep them!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you for the information!


----------

